# Purchased 2005 25rs-s



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

I'm the new proud owner of a 25RS-S!!























Can't wait to take delivery and, of course, use it this year! Looking forward to utilizing this forum (it's terrific) and sharing our experience.

How many days 'till spring????!!!!!! sunny


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback!








And welcome to Outbackers. I'm sure you will have a great time, both camping and here in the forum.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome to Outback ownership! Spring is just around the corner. Until then, you can shop for all those great new things to outfit the Outback. Enjoy.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Congrats and welcome to OUTBACKERS.COM!


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

Congrats on the purchase.

Oh, and on the spring thing... Too Many!









Enjoy!

Paul


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Welcome!

Chet.


----------



## Campfire Squad (Nov 15, 2004)

Congrats on the Outback!!

Spring will be here before we know it, I hope!!! This morning it was -20







and we still have about 20" of snow on the ground, not exactly camping season yet, but I sure am starting to get the camping itch!

Dave.


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Welcome and congrats on the new 25RS-S. You and the family will love it.

Now is the time to shop for all those extras, join the discount clubs, plan a few trips and get your delivery checklist in order.

Just makes you tingle all over, doesn't it.

Enjoy the trailer and the forum...


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome and Cograts on the purchase of your Outback.
You will enjoy it.
Don


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome, welcome.

Let us know how you enjoy it!


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Congrats and enjoy!

Spring ... Don't get me started!









I thought about going up and checking on my TT in storage today but decided it would be too depressing ... oh well maybe Sunday









wayne


----------

